# best vinyl cutting software



## texasjack49

We purchased a Graphtec 24" cutter w/optic eye about 6 months ago. We haven't kept it very busy.My wife does all the graphics but is a novice in graphic design and has had some problems getting decals cut. She uses Corel but not sure if she uses the software that came with the plotter.
MY QUESTION:
If money was not the driving issue which software would you recommend as the all around best even for an entry level person? I consider ease of learning or training available as important but also capability for more advanced cutting.We will mostly be doing window/car decals and T shirts and I would like to get to the level of doing more intricate designs than just cutting out letters.
Can a superior software help the graphic impaired?


----------



## royster13

The software you have will work just fine.....Just need to invest some time into learning it......Lots of videos on Youtube on Corel Draw......Not sure about the Graphtec software, but if you are cutting you probably do not need as much help with that part as the graphics part....


----------



## Kammies

I use FlexiSignPro v8.6 for my vinyl signmaking. I love it. Very easy to use. 

However royster is right though you need to invest the time into learning your software in order to be proficient in it.


----------



## texasjack49

Thanks for the input but I'm not looking for any advise about making decals. Only one question,
"if money was not a driving issue which software would you recommend as the all around best"
I've run across 2 fairly successful decals guys recently and they are both using flexisign so I was just curious if that was coincidental or if it was a preferred software by very many people.


----------



## gc grafix

I use Corel and do alot of decals shirts and lettering. Advanced Artist Corel draw tutorials is a great place to lean more about using the program.


----------



## Nick Horvath

texasjack49 said:


> Thanks for the input but I'm not looking for any advise about making decals. Only one question,
> "if money was not a driving issue which software would you recommend as the all around best"
> I've run across 2 fairly successful decals guys recently and they are both using flexisign so I was just curious if that was coincidental or if it was a preferred software by very many people.


You're fine with Corel Draw. You just need to learn it. There is also online training on how to use the software and get the most out of it.


----------



## Corel Whisperer

texasjack49 said:


> My wife does all the graphics but is a novice in graphic design and has had some problems getting decals cut. She uses Corel but not sure if she uses the software that came with the plotter.


I have to agree, you have Corel, it will do all that you need, I would spend the money on learning the program! There are a ton of free online videos for Corel and if she wants to take paid training I would have her look at Lynda.com it will teach her the program. How you learn to create design is by needed them done! Someone brings you a design they want… you have never created one like that before…you learn how to do it. If she gets stuck she can always post an image of what she needs and trust me members will help her. We have all be in your shoes at one time and now it is our time to help others. It just takes learning the program.
CW


----------



## charles95405

To the original question, If money was hot an issue which software for cutting' I think the most robust and feature laden program is either SmartCutPro 2 or the newest from Digital Arts Solution..StoneCutPro. However you do not learn it overnight. Another program is WinPCSignPro 2010 and both of this programs will do rhinest one templates. But as stated above...if you just want to cut vinyl. Corel should do the job


----------



## sjidohair

There are also vector art cd's or downloads avail,, for a ready cut situation,,, this way your wife can grab a vector of a horse and do some text and have a instant logo for someone,, with a lil bending of the fonts.

Many companies sell the cds of art ready to cut or online subscriptions like 
Iclipart, clipart.com,, kinda sites,, 

You pay a yearly fee and download as much as you want,,, 

These sites helped me a ton when i first started,,

Untill i went to grahic design classes,,, to get a real handle on Graphic designs, and working with nodes, Vector ai, eps files and free lance drawing in a program...

These vector graphics work great with corel or any of the other programs mentioned above...


----------



## draginlow

i started out on vinyl express lxi system that came with my Graphtec cutter from sign warehouse.com but after 4 years i jumped to  Corel and after learning it i am happy with the switch.


----------



## texasjack49

Thanks everyone for the great input. Good to know we are OK with just sticking with Corel. I had also forgotten about lynda.com
Wife wants to do rhinestones but we will probably just order them or buy templates for now.


----------



## sjidohair

Jack just take one step at a time,, and once you have learned one thing you need to know now,, , then go on to adding another element to your business.

Alot of us thought we would just be doing one thing,, but then we found out the higher garments have mixed media on them,, and awesome designs.. 

so we would learn one thing, well, and then start learning the next thing,, 

There is nothing wrong with subbing out what you do not do now, If you dont screen print,, sub it out to a shop,, so you still fill those orders,,


----------



## texasjack49

Is it correct to say that when it comes to making intricate window or shirt decals it does not matter whether you are using Flexisign or Corel and that they both produce the same results with basically the same amount of steps?
It sounds like the capability is all in the operator and not in the software.
I understand that no matter what, time has to be invested in learning any software but it appears that Flexisign has no advantages over Corel when it comes to cutting vinyl.
Is this basically a true statement?
Thanks


----------



## pressed4u

I currently have Flexistarter with cloud and have no idea how to use this software, really need some guidance.


----------



## Blue92

pressed4u said:


> I currently have Flexistarter with cloud and have no idea how to use this software, really need some guidance.


YouTube is your friend:
Flexistarter with cloud - YouTube


----------



## BrianHahn

pressed4u said:


> I currently have Flexistarter with cloud and have no idea how to use this software, really need some guidance.


If you would like a FlexiStarter training session PM me and I will set one up with you.

Money being no object, I think Flexi is the best. It is professional software that the signshops use the most.

SignCut is probably the easiest to use.

VinylMaster has some very neat bells and whistles. I think it is the best bang for the buck.

WinPC Sign would be my next choice.


----------



## gorilladiver

also check out SignCut Pro SignCut | Professional Signmaking Software they have a free demo.

It works as plug in for Corel Draw, Illustrator, or Inkscape, easy to use and gives plenty of options for cutting vinyl. All the design work is done in Corel Draw and exported directly into the signcutpro software. 

My day job is at a sign company, we use Gerber Graphic Advantage Omega for our Gerber brand plotters, and Mimaki Fine Cut for our Mimaki plotter. The Mimaki Fine Cut is a Corel/Illustrator plug in similar to sign cut pro but only works with Mimaki plotters. I would prefer just to run all the plotters off of just Illustrator and Sign Cut Pro


----------



## shirtgirlTN

I've read through this thread, and have a couple questions. btw, I have always outsourced all screen printing, embroidery, etc. I basically buy raw goods and source the customization. I've decided I would like to buy the equipment needed to do my own heat press printing on apparel and hats/coozies, etc. About ten years ago I could do a lot in AI, but I haven't used it since then, however I do use MS Publisher every day and do almost all of my customer art in it. I know it isn't great for graphic design, but most customers are looking for basic art, or they already have their own artwork.

Given that background, as I am looking at heat presses, cutters, vinyls, etc., my first couple questions are:

1. How does software talk to the cutter? Can I use MS Publisher to "talk" to a cutter, or do I need to purchase a true art program such as Corel Draw?

2. Are there brands of heat press equipment, cutters, and/or vinyls to avoid?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## BrianHahn

Some software just sends information to the cutter and the cutter is expected to do as it is told. Other software, like DragonCut, have bi-directional communication where the cutter talks back to the software.

You would need Corel Draw or Adobe Illustrator along with a plug-in driver to send commands directly to the cutter. Bidirectional communication is really only done with sign cutting programs. Corel and Illustrator end up sending commands such as line, arc and pen up, pen down to tell the cutter where to go to cut. The drag knife profile is done by the plug in (blade offset compensation).

There are many many brands to choose from. For cutters, Roland, Graphtec, Mimaki, Mutoh, Summa are very good. Saga, GCC at the next tier and then several others below this.

For heat presses, GeoKnight, Stahls, Hix are very good. Ikonix, Vesta and some others are mid-range and then Ricoma, Rincons and several others follow from there.


----------



## ShePrintsPretty

Pa help po mga PROS! T-T I have FlexiStarter cloud. New User po ako. Ok na po lahat pero nung nagtry na ako magprint ng registration halfway kng ang piniprint ng printer tapos almost 20 minutes akong naghihintay para makaprint siya.. :'( San po ba ako nagkamali?


----------



## klystronacua

can anyone be kind enough to give a copy of any vinyl cutting software? i have a redsail cutting plotter but my computer was virus attacked and i had to reinstall the OS but have lost my copy of the cutting software. thanks in advance...cannot afford to buy the software.


----------



## wkrzewick

This is a question I had as well. I am looking to invest in a cutter but have read that there are issues with what Windows version you have. Apparently some software does not work on current version of Windows???? I am looking for a great cutter with great software that works on a Mac.


----------



## Wildgoose

wkrzewick said:


> This is a question I had as well. I am looking to invest in a cutter but have read that there are issues with what Windows version you have. Apparently some software does not work on current version of Windows???? I am looking for a great cutter with great software that works on a Mac.


Your best option is SignCut Pro 1. I even run it with my Summa. You need to design elsewhere but for strictly cutting it can't be beat and the lifetime (transferable) dongle is pretty cheap now. Cross platform compatibility mac or windows and free LIVE tech support that totally kicks butt there is nothing out there that can touch it. 

I was searching for something that was compatible with both pc and mac because I design on a mac but cut on a windows laptop and it has a tendency to crash (what a windows system crash? imagine that...) and I wanted to be able to hook up to my mac and keep cutting when that happened at midnight on a Saturday night. SignCut Pro is the one that will do it out of all of them. Has all the sweet weeding, tiling and nesting options you can ask for too. I can't say enough good about it.


----------



## BrianHahn

For Mac your choices become somewhat limited. The Graphtec software works with Mac and so does SignCutPro. SureCutsALotPro I think is another option.

Better software such as DragonCut/VinylMaster/RazorCut and Flexi only work on PC.

You can run some of the PC software on Mac if you run Bootcamp.


----------



## sinGN

Adobe Illustrator is the best vinyl cutting software.it requires Windows 7 or later, Mac OS X 10.9 or later.


----------



## Blue92

sinGN said:


> Adobe Illustrator is the best vinyl cutting software.it requires Windows 7 or later, Mac OS X 10.9 or later.


How has that worked for you personally? What cutter have you run with illy?


----------



## splathead

We also use Illustrator with a Graphtec driver. Tried using Coreldraw but not as accurate and consistent as Illustrator.


----------



## loopyloulou

Hi can anyone help me I want to start a small business at home printing quotes onto glass and wine glasses etc. But havnt got a clue what machine would work best or what program I would need .. The amount of money in spending buying the quotes from ebay I might be better investing in my own . Thanks &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## dim116

For just doing vinyl on glasses and other small jobs the least expensive way to go would be with a Graphtec Cameo or Silhouette small cutter. They come with their own cutting software. There are many videos on youtube regarding these machines.


----------

